# Funny places our Havs. sleep



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django finds the funniest places to catch some snooze. He's snoring so loud while sleeping on the pillow. Who knew this was a good place to catch some shut eye!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh Django you are SO cute! I'd love to hear that snoring!
Sophie does a similar thing when she is in her crate in the car or in her bed at my feet while I work, she likes to skootch herself onto whatever "ledge" she can and lay on top rather than sprawl out in the whole bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh Django you are SO cute! I'd love to hear that snoring!
> Sophie does a similar thing when she is in her crate in the car or in her bed at my feet while I work, she likes to skootch herself onto whatever "ledge" she can and lay on top rather than sprawl out in the whole bed.


Kodi is a sprawler... Pixel likes to curl up like a kitten. Panda's a baby... She falls asleep in whatever position it hits her!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie not a sprawler; she curls up in her donut bed, on the floor near me, at the end of the couch, or next to me on the bed. :grin2:


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Max and Molly love to sleep on the floor, on the bed, on your pillow, the back of the sofa... just where ever. We get a kick out of their "twinning". So cute!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Max and Mollie twinning sleep is adorable!

Here is one of Cassie sleeping on the bottom shelf of a book case next to my desk. That's her favorite bed empty next to it. Two months later, I think she might be too big for bookshelf.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Cbelknap said:


> Max and Molly love to sleep on the floor, on the bed, on your pillow, the back of the sofa... just where ever. We get a kick out of their "twinning". So cute!


So adorable


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Love these pics. They are all so cute.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This is where Willow will sleep after her first potty in the morning!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOVING these sleeping photos they are all adorable! 
Willow is a crack up!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I love it when Molly finds the perfect spot of sunshine to take a snooze on.


----------



## mekdean (Nov 27, 2015)

OMG these are all so ridiculously cute! Diane, mine also likes to bask in the afternoon sunshine. But here she is in her favorite spot... the back of the sofa.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

These pictures are so cute. I love the way Willow is peeking out. This where Raffi is right now.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mekdean said:


> OMG these are all so ridiculously cute! Diane, mine also likes to bask in the afternoon sunshine. But here she is in her favorite spot... the back of the sofa.


This is a beautiful photo with the Christmas tree in the background! Willow also likes to sit on the back of the sofa and watch out the window.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> Max and Molly love to sleep on the floor, on the bed, on your pillow, the back of the sofa... just where ever. We get a kick out of their "twinning". So cute!


I noticed Max and Molly are close in age. They are adorable. We really 
want to get another Havanese. Is it hard having two under a year?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is your little cutie, Lisa.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Lisa,

Yes, it was a LOT of work having two puppies. I would guess it compares to having twins rather than just one child. You love them dearly, but it is exhausting. It helps to have all family members pitching in. I am a stay-at-home mom with a 12-year old daughter. My husband and I chose to keep our schedules and activities to a minimum last year in order to accommodate the arrival of two little puppies. Our daughter also helped tremendously. 

The first year required a significant amount of time, energy, patience and money. Trying to keep my eyes on both of them was a full-time job ... and of course, potty training was twice the challenge. Things to consider are: twice the grooming, vet bills, supplies/food needed, ability to train two dogs. My daughter and I each took a dog to training classes which worked well.

Since you wouldn't be getting two puppies at the same time, many of these challenges may not apply to you.

But overall, we are glad we have them both. Max and Molly entertain us and each other. They don't have separation anxiety issues -- they have each other when we are gone. They also get a lot more exercise since they chase and play with each other all day. They are not littermates, but we educated ourselves about "littermate syndrome" and worked hard to avoid that. They seem well adjusted and happy to have each other.

Now that they are almost two years old, the work is quite a bit easier. They are best buddies and play together well. They do get individualized attention, have their own crates, train separately, make therapy dog visits separately, etc... Max and Molly are truly a joy!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Such a gorgeous picture of all of you. We really want to get another Havanese. We are going to wait until Rudy is 1 1/2 to 2 years old. We are working on training now and when he is a little older hopefully he will be a positive influence on a new puppy. Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Did you get both of them from the same breeder? Are they a month apart in age? They look like sables. 💕😄 They are hard to find.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish you all the best! Two are so much fun! 

Max and Molly are from different breeders. We couldn't decide between the two of them... so we chose both! You only live once, right!?! 

They are 5 weeks apart in age. We had Max for a month all by himself before Molly arrived. He got a jump start on potty training which helped set a good example for Molly.

Yes, they are both sables. We weren't that educated on colors when we got Max and Molly. I knew Molly was considered a "red sable" and her breeder explained that her color would likely fade. We saw both parents which were light-colored. 

Max, on the other hand, was listed on his AKC paperwork as "fawn". His mom was all black. Dad was all white/cream. I didn't know what to expect, but he has lightened so much over the past year. You can see from these pictures below (when they were about 4 months old) how much they have changed.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Fairly standard sleeping position


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> I wish you all the best! Two are so much fun!
> 
> Max and Molly are from different breeders. We couldn't decide between the two of them... so we chose both! You only live once, right!?!
> 
> ...


They are adorable. Sables are hard to find. Sometimes there is only 1 in a litter. They are awfully cute!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

boomana said:


> Fairly standard sleeping position


Adorable! She looks so cuddly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> I noticed Max and Molly are close in age. They are adorable. We really
> want to get another Havanese. Is it hard having two under a year?


So far, for me, the only "problem" having two under a year has been making SURE that I MAKE the time to train both, separately, and take EACH on outings separately, so they don't get so bonded that I can't take one someplace without the other.

HOWEVER, even though they are only 7 1/2 months apart in age, Pixel was COMPLETELY and reliably potty trained and had good house manners before Panda came home. I think it would be extremely difficult having two that were not solid on their potty training at the same time. I almost thinkit would be harder having two that were not the same age, and not potty trained than two that were at the same stage developmentally.

As it is, I have two dogswho are modeling good potty habits for Miss Pandemonium!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Such a gorgeous picture of all of you. We really want to get another Havanese. We are going to wait until Rudy is 1 1/2 to 2 years old. We are working on training now and when he is a little older hopefully he will be a positive influence on a new puppy. Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Did you get both of them from the same breeder? Are they a month apart in age? They look like sables. &#128149;&#128516; They are hard to find.


Two years apart seems a good choice. I wanted even longer between Kodi and Pixel, because I had specific training goals for Kodi. (I wanted him to have a basic understanding of the Utility level exercises, even if he wasn't yet competing at Utility, before I had to split my training time between him and a puppy)

I would never EVER have planned to get two as close together as Pixel and Panda... But Panda wasn't "planned" at all... She just "happened".  it has worked out OK because, quite honestly, in terms of potty training and house manners, Pixel has been the workds easiest puppy. ...and Kodi is happy, because having two young ones has taken some of the pressure off him. If there was one "problem" when Pixel was a little puppy, it was that she jumped on Kodi relentlessly, pulling his hair and biting his ears and even his lip! Now, he just gives Panda a growl and she foes off to find Pixel, who is always ready and willing to play.

Sables SHOULDN'T be hard to find... It is the second most common color (after black and white) and is often found in B&W litters too. There are lots of breeders who seem to have nothing BUT sables.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Max and Molly and just so precious! They really show a change in color!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Found the right photo for this thread.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds great Django found out that place is very comfortable.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola didn't want to disturb her bunny....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

These pictures are just all so adorable!!

Whimsy couldn't find the proper place to put her head for her afternoon snooze, so John offered a 'helping hand'


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

people tell me it's hard to tell which end is his head...



my fav, waiting for the vet, kara my anatolian is 125 lbs in this pic, Ollie 15lbs:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this thread, but all these pictures are very cute!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Here are a few from the past several months. The one where he fell asleep playing with mommy's hair band and asleep on the beach kills me. Guess there was just too much daylight for him.:laugh2:


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Eveningpiper said:


> Found the right photo for this thread.


Abril does half under her bed as she plays, I tell her she is playing turtle..and she does it more...LOL


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cbelknap, those are great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Ollie is so cute! Shama never sleeps on her back or on her tummy with her legs sprawled out behind her. You can tell when she's exhausted, because she lies on her side with her four legs sticking straight out in front of her.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

M&J, the one with the hair band is a RIOT!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Great thread, littlebuddy! Love all these photos!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

When Shama was a little puppy, she was super squirmy and never wanted to be on our laps. Now that she's 13 months old, she still isn't wild about sitting on laps, but she's started lying on my chest when we're watching TV, usually right after she gets brushed (on my lap, not on any sort of table, BTW - that's what works for us). I am hoping she'll get more and more patient about being handled, because I would really like for her to be a therapy dog. If you were an elderly person who used to have a dog living in a nursing home, wouldn't you like to get to hold, pet, and brush her? My mother cannot stand dogs, and she was combing Shama the other day! She could not resist . . .


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

That is so sweet. This is such an awesome breed. They're irresistible. Shama proved it with your mom. Good job Shama.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my she's gorgeous!!😍😍


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Today's stretch photo


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...such a cute little love bug! ☺ Great picture of the three of you!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Love the stretch photo!


----------



## Kurbs (Jul 14, 2016)

I found Jasper sleeping on the bed under the pillow yesterday. Didn't expect to find him there.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I texted this picture to my sister. She wanted to know if he was dead. LOL!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Barbara Levy said:


> I texted this picture to my sister. She wanted to know if he was dead. LOL!


So adorable!! Emmie doesn't sleep on her back so I love photos of Havs that do.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> I texted this picture to my sister. She wanted to know if he was dead. LOL!


It's the fact that he could get in that position with the cone on his head that cracked me up!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwwww. Too cute. How's he feeling?


----------



## Kurbs (Jul 14, 2016)

Sooo adorable :yield:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Too sweet!! Cone or no cone, your puppy dog is going to get some serious snoozing in. LOL


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> Awwwww. Too cute. How's he feeling?


He is doing well. He doesn't seem to be in any pain but he is so bored. Me on the other hand, I don't know how I am going to survive another 12 days of Loki not being able to chew on toys, leaves, sticks, etc. We keep going on short walks to entertain him. Also, he won't go potty in the back on the leash, he just looks at me like why do have me on a leash in the backyard. So I am taking him out the front at 6 in the morning. I miss drinking coffee in my nightgown in the backyard while he sniffs around and chews on dead leaves.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Why does he have to wear the cone for so long?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonder if you can go back to the Vet to let them check to see how he's healing. Sometimes they tell you to wear the cone longer than needed. It's hard to tell how fast they heal. All dogs are different.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> Why does he have to wear the cone for so long?


it takes the stitches at least 10 days to dissolve so the dentist doesn't want him to chew until then. Also, in order to get the permanent teeth that were growing sideways they had to go deep. I guess they just want to make sure nothing hits the jaw either so that everything heals properly.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> it takes the stitches at least 10 days to dissolve so the dentist doesn't want him to chew until then. Also, in order to get the permanent teeth that were growing sideways they had to go deep. I guess they just want to make sure nothing hits the jaw either so that everything heals properly.


Oh poor Loki. Hope he heals quickly.&#128519; He's adorable.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am lying on the sofa reading. He moved from the end to my smush in by my shoulder with his face in the pillow.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Barbara, how cute! What a cuddler!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Seeing Joeyoey's laser pointer post about having a Havanese in the office with you reminded me of this thread. When Shama is in our office, she has a multitude of beds to choose from, near DH, near me, between us, etc. So often, however, she chooses to lie directly behind my wheeled office chair. It stresses me out because I can't wheel around! At the same time, of course I don't mind. I think it may be strengthening my core muscles to be constantly refraining from moving . . .


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

last night.



He's always liked bath mats, so I put one there, in the hallway, with memory foam underneath. Apparently he uses it to lean on, not sleep on.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cute! Willow likes bath mats too.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't know how she can stand the smell, but she's snoozing with her nose in my hubbys slippers


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG...That's sooo funny!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Just a couple of the ways and places Java likes to sleep. She is so stinking cute. Am I the only one who stares at her puppy when she's sleeping? She just makes me smile she's so stinking cute. lol


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We think it's funny when Shama sleeps on the edge of her bed rather than in it. She'll also sometimes sleep between it and the ex pen . . .


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I love this thread! ♡


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I just love the belly!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Sure...I will just use the end table as a pillow. He slept like this for over an hour. He has to go to bed now with his blanket on him. He will move around in his bed or ours until we cover him up. I just shake my head and laugh. :laugh2:


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

That is so cute! He's tucked in!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola's breeder sent her home with a little pink blanket. She still sleeps with it. Here she is napping on it this morning.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> We think it's funny when Shama sleeps on the edge of her bed rather than in it. She'll also sometimes sleep between it and the ex pen . . .


Willow will do this too. I wonder if it's because they are too warm in the bed.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

furball sofie snoozin' on the sofa >


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

so cute! I had to look closely to find her eyes and nose. When my pup was just 2.5 lbs., I remember trying to locate her head by finding the tail!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki's discovered that the top of the sofa pillows is a good place to nap.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ super cute.

yet another:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love these pictures. Willow will also sleep on top of the sofa cushions like Loki. She has the entire sofa to lay on and she lays on the cushions, and sometimes the arm.


----------

